# My 125g African Cichlid Tank



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's just a random little sneak peak of my 125g. It's been running for 15 years now with no problems. I'm actually thinking about getting a breeding pair of marble convicts after all these current fish die off. I'll keep the African Featherfin catfish that's in there, but replace the African cichlids with Central American ones. This marble actually belongs to a close friend of mine and I'm thinking about getting a breeding pair from her.










Anyway, here's my 125g.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, that marble is absolutely stunning! I would definitely go for that! And your tank looks great! Wish I could have a 125 lol


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks! I've spent probably over $1,000 just on everything in there. The rocks, gravel, the two canister filters ... I had to wedge the plants down and hope that they'd fair well with how everyone was uprooting them. At least they're growing now.

I can't wait for her marble pair to spawn. The female is gorgeous and I would love some fry. Once I get some I'll be sure to post some pictures and a spawn log for them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely! I would totally watch those fry grow up, they are amazing!

Yeah, I believe it with how much things can cost, even setting up a low tech small Betta tank lol I'm sure I'll be able to spend that much on tanks one day;-) actually...in total I've probably spent somewhere around 3,000 dollars on fish in just the past year......yikes!


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow! It's funny how people think that fish keeping in inexpensive. Imagine keeping saltwater tanks. My fiancee's 36gal bowfront reef cost him a lot, expecially with the corals that he has in there. I like his friend's 10g better, to be honest (but don't tell him I said that  ). It's much more compact and colorful.

Here's his friend's tank:










Here's his tank:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

At first it might be inexpensive because most keepers don't have all the equipment needed lol but yeah, definitely not an inexpensive hobby, then again, none of my hobbies are inexpensive >.<

Oooooh yeah, I also like the 10 better, just much more dynamic and the eye is drawn in immediately! However, I do love the shape of the rocks and coral in the 36! Still quite pleasing to the eye :-D Perhaps if the sides were painted black it would bring out the color of the corals more!


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

It's taken years to grow some of those corals. The growth rate is amazing with them. Some of them will grow an inch a day and others a half inch in a year.

Inexpensive, not. But every hobby also has emotions attached. We like fish keeping and are upset whenever a fish dies, but imagine people who collect stamps or old pennies. If they were to sell their collection or lose one of their prized pieces, they would be distraught. There'a emotion tied into everything that we do.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind cichlids do you have in there?


----------

